
Virtual File Systems in Games - ingve
https://www.randygaul.net/2019/03/20/virtual-file-systems-in-games/
======
ktpsns
I wonder how the game development community interacts with OSS Linux file
system developments such as FUSE, gvfs (GLib/Gtk/GNOMES VFS) or KIO (KDEs
VFS). The problems discussed here remind me of overlay filesystems in Linux as
well as snapshots in Virtual Machine block based file formats (VMDK, qcow,
...), i.e. "a solved problem", if you want.

